
How Apple could become a $1 trillion company - t23
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/05/how-apple-could-become-a-1-trillion-company/
======
jxub
Hopefully not.

Their tech, albeit looked like from an SF movie in the 2000's, now is really
weak given its price. Without Jobs, they're a souless company IMHO, and risk
becoming an IBM for hipsters in the next decades.

------
formorefours
*How Apple WILL become a trillion dollar company.

With the 10th anniversary of the iPhone coming in a few months, Apple is going
to make a splash. Not only will the hardware blow minds, but it will also open
up a brand new market for AR that we haven't even scratched the surface of.

